# What are my leopard gecko morphs, please?



## zuenh (Feb 28, 2015)

Peach was sold to me by a breeder as a Jungle patterned mack snow tremper albino het Diablo Blanco (blazing blizzard eclipse) poss het Murphy patternless.
Just wondering if this is true could you have this many genetics?

I also bought a Male from a pet store and all the information I was given was that it was a snow but it looks more of a blizzard? I'm planning on breeding the pair when the female is adult.


























And this is the male.









Thank you.


----------



## foreverhuz (Nov 6, 2014)

Agree the 2nd looks like a blizzard from that angle.. 
First is dependant on the breeder.


----------

